# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Ziek tijdens kuur

## roosje29

Hallo, wie kan mij advies geven over een eventuele nakuur, il heb een xombi gedaan van primo en anavar, maar de laatste 2 weken ben ik ziek geworden. Niet kunnen trainen en ben ik in hele korte tijd echt vetter geworden. Nu bijna vier weken later en ik krijg het niet weggetraind. Een lichte acne heb ik ook daarbij gekregen toen ik ziek was. Ik weet dat dit tijdelijk is maar weet niet hoelang de werking van de primo/anavar in t lichaam blijft. Hoe kan ik mijn lichaam weer krijgen zoals het was voordat ik ziek werd, of moet ik doortrainen en wachten tot het uit mijn lichaam is of toch nog een nakuur doen? Alvast bedankt! Groetjes

----------


## afra1213

Als je goed luister naar je eigen lichaam, en daar heb je er maar een van dan kan je concluderen dat het niet goed geweest is voor je lichaam.
Waarschijnlijk heeft de lever ook een klap gekregen en is deze gaan storen.
acne komt altijd als de lever stoort.
Een nakuur is natuurlijk niet verstandig.
Als je een bijwerking krijg is het nooit goed voor je lichaam !!

----------


## christel1

Roosje, ik ben eens gaan googelen op je medicijngebruik en heb het volgende gevonden op internet moest ik van jou zijn, stop met die troep te gebruiken op lange termijn kan het je lichaam ernstig schaden en luister naar Afra, hij heeft gelijk als hij zegt dat je je lever naar de knoppen aan het doen bent en ik denk niet dat je de volgende op de lijst zal staan binnen x aantal jaren voor een levertransplantatie als je al die brol blijft slikken. Is het nu echt zo belangrijk om er "gespierd" uit te zien maar daarom brol te beginnen slikken zoals anabolen ? Weet je dat veel vrouwen en mannen dit echt niet mooi vinden ? Gebruik aub je verstand, ga normaal sporten, eet normaal en wees blij met een gezond lichaam ook al ziet het er misschien niet uit naar de normen van hoe een man of vrouw er moet uitzien, uit je naam kan ik niet zien of je een man of vrouw bent, hoef je ook niet te vertellen maar als je een man bent kan al die troep je onvruchtbaar maken en ook impotent maar dat vergeten ze er meestal bij te vermelden en ook aggressief, dus stop met je eigen lichaam naar de vaantjes te helpen en doe een gezonde sport zonder naar het extreme te gaan 
http://www.eigenkracht.nl/publicatie...phadhtmiddelen

----------


## christel1

Lees het artikel aandachtig en je zal snel te weten komen waar je acne en je vet vandaan komen dus en stop met die troep aub.... zeker als je nog later gezonde kinderen op de wereld wil zetten ...

----------


## Atleet

Vegeet net dat eigenkracht een anti anabolensite is met allerlei misleidende propaganda.

----------

